# Partner/PMV Visa Celebrant



## danielle_rinon (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I used this forum 6 years ago when my then boyfriend & I were applying for his PMV. We were successful and he has been living in Australia for 5.5 years now and we have just had our first child. I am now a registered marriage celebrant. If anyone is in need of a celebrant for help with the NOIM and a letter of support for their marriage and to conduct the marriage once your partner arrives in Australia please get in contact with me if you search for me under Weddingsbydanielleemily

I understand what you are going through with the immigration process and I would be happy to assist you, I have married many couples who have been successful in their visa applications.

All the best and goodluck to you all! I promise the wait is worth it!

Danielle


----------



## Christian042 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi Danielle 

How’s it going please can you assist us with the filling of the partner Visa Application if yes please contact me Asap. 
Thanks


----------



## Veefa (Oct 11, 2020)

danielle_rinon said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I used this forum 6 years ago when my then boyfriend & I were applying for his PMV. We were successful and he has been living in Australia for 5.5 years now and we have just had our first child. I am now a registered marriage celebrant. If anyone is in need of a celebrant for help with the NOIM and a letter of support for their marriage and to conduct the marriage once your partner arrives in Australia please get in contact with me if you search for me under Weddingsbydanielleemily
> 
> ...


Great to know, thanks


----------

